# Tigers sign Fielder



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess the Tigers signed Prince Fielder today for 9 years, 214 million dollars. This signing definitely is good for Prince, but I'm not so sure about the Tigers end though?!? I was watching "Intentional Talk" today, and they said if he becomes the primary DH, he could weigh up to 350 pounds LOL. I'm sure the Tigers didn't pay that much to get a 350 pound DH?

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/7498284/detroit-tigers-reportedly-land-prince-fielder-214m-offer


----------

